# 7200er platten und hitze...



## paraphan (2. Juni 2003)

hallo,
denke gerade darüber nach, mir ne 7200er festplatte anzuschaffen.
wie sieht es denn da mit der hitzeentwicklung aus?

ich hab gehört, das die dinger extrem heiss werden.
ich möchte mir nicht gerade wegen einer festplatte extra lüfter anschaffen müssen...ausserdem wird sich das ja nicht gerade positiv auf die lebensdauer der platte auswirken, oder(hab gesehen, dass es für die meisten platten mit 7200 umdrehungen nur 1 jahr garantie gibt)?

liege ich da richtig? sollte ich mir lieber ne 5400er platte anschaffen? ist der geschwindigkeitsunterschied markant?

danke


----------



## Sinac (3. Juni 2003)

Ich weiß nicht wo du lebst, aber 7200U/min sind schon 
lange Standard und im normalem Betrieb ist die Hitze
entwicklung überhaupt kein Problem.
Außerdem wirst du Mühe haben noch ne 5400er zu bekommen!
Den Unterschied merkt man schaon!


----------



## paraphan (3. Juni 2003)

hmm, danke.
aber was heisst "normaler betrieb"? ich lasse meine rechner mitunter tagelang downloaden


----------



## El_Schubi (3. Juni 2003)

Das hält die Platte locker aus (meine läuft jetzt 16h und hat 25°). Bei 15000 u/min scsi platten kann man mal über eine seperate Kühlung nachdenken, oder wenn du einen 8-fach raid0 im gehäuse hast, dann sollte man da wohl auch was kühlen, aber >eine< 7200platte...


----------



## Sinac (3. Juni 2003)

Das ist echt kein Problem, du kannst IDEs mit 7200 inzwischen
auch locker im Serverbetrieb laufen lassen


----------



## tuxracer (3. Juni 2003)

man kan glück haben oder nicht.

ich hab mir mal ne 100gb Platte liquidiert indem ich die 100gb in einem Marathon von ner anderen Platte rüberkopiert hab

2 Tage später war die Platte tot

einzig was ein wenig dazu beigetragen haben könnte meine Platte war in einem Kunststoff wechselrahmen untergebracht

soviel zum thema ist schon lange kein thema mehr

ich behaupte es ist trotzdem besser daruf zu achten, das die platten nicht allzu heisse werden


----------



## paraphan (3. Juni 2003)

ok, vielen dank euch allen. jetzt kann ich mir beruhigt ne 7200er platte zulegen


----------

